# SET networks may return



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hope there are lots of people that will get a sub to them on 4dtv and contact them about it, new channels are welcome, and a new channel whatever it is can always attract people to get a BUD or reactivate the one sitting in the backyard unused 

The following was posted at Satforums:






Harold Brown, President of Southern Entertainment Television (SET), is bringing his three channel suite back to C-band. The soulful mix of gospel and bluegrassmusic makes its return on T7, 13, this time in the MPEG-2/FTA format. Last seen in 4DTV on the same satellite, SET left due to contractual problems. Now Brown wants his channels to be available via 4DTV, but needs to know whether there's an auduience willing to subscribe. If you're interested in gospel, black Gospel and bluegrass music videos, call (877)637-5700. The first 1,000 callers will get a free VHS gospel or bluegrass videotape in appreciation for showing their support.


Above came from February 2006 issue of Satellite Orbit.


----------

